# Colquitt County - East Side



## shag377 (Nov 29, 2019)

Things have shut down hard over here.  I have not seen anything since the first part of the month, and I have hunted almost every day.  Anyone have any luck?


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 9, 2019)

We hunted ~4 miles east of Berlin last Sat afternoon / Sun morning before that front moved in and we didn't see anything.  Very, very little activity on camera in day time.  doe or 2 every 4-5 days.  Not much activity at night either.


----------

